# sears blower won't prime



## zyblues (Mar 24, 2011)

primer bulb started blowing air into gas tank threw fuel filter,
left fuel in all winter. could check valve be sticking and if so how do I free it. two fuel lines never touched and in good condition, bulb in good condition and blower four years old.
mod # 358.794760
thanks Keith


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a stuck check valve in the primer could be the cause of this.


----------



## zyblues (Mar 24, 2011)

found a parts breakdown on line, got to be a hole in rubber diafram, ordered new carb. then I will rebuild old carb and put on shelve. I thought the idea of hobby talk was to get help to point me in the right direction. no problem I think I figured it out my self.
thanks anyways,
keith


----------

